# Gandalf... rude?



## Theoden (Jun 4, 2002)

Just a question... I was reading The Hobbit again and I got the impression the at the beginning, Gandalf was quite rude. Now, if we don't look at the fact that Bilbo ended up enjoying the adventure and he became very respected amungst the elves and dwarves, it seems that Gandalf was high handed in how he treated Bilbo. Comments?

-me


----------



## ReadWryt (Jun 4, 2002)

I allways just assumed he was acting like an Oxford Professor...*giggle*


----------



## Anarchist (Jun 4, 2002)

Yes I noticed that too Theoden. He was very rude indeed but I guess he knew what he was doing. He just had to be rude to put Bilbo into the adventure and wake up his Tookish part.

BTW ReadWryt that's a cool logo.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jun 4, 2002)

gee, i never though of readwryt as the type to *giggle*. oh well, u learn something new everyday.


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 20, 2002)

There must by some suppressed story about RW and as Oxford proffessor, it will all come out in therapy 

Wandering the World homeless and alone is not condusive to politeness. "Do not meddle in the affairs of Wizards!"

He didn't even learn politeness after the thrashing he received from the Balrog. After he won that fight he was no less unbearablle.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 20, 2002)

I think he had to be rude.If he wasn't rude Bilbo would never go out of his home.Gandalf did what he had to do.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jul 21, 2002)

Gandalf is always rude


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jul 21, 2002)

and Big headed. 




> "You was captured?"- Frodo





> Yes .. even I !" Gandalf Sadly Said


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 21, 2002)

well, sometimes he has to be rude. sometimes i'm rude. heck, everyone is rude!!! don't get mad at gandalf!! he's cool!!! and if he wasn't rude, sauron probably would've won the war of the ring and killed eveyone!!! so rudeness is (sometimes) good!!!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 22, 2002)

he's definetly earned it!!!!!!


----------



## GtG (Jul 22, 2002)

He's not rude, just cynicle. okay, just joking. Even if he was rude, he always has good reason.


----------



## GtG (Jul 23, 2002)

Hello


----------



## Darth Saruman (Jul 23, 2002)

Gandalf has the welfare of Middle-earth on his shoulders, so he's not too concerned with friendliness and I don't blame him.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 24, 2002)

yes, i wouldn't be worried about being friendly either.


----------



## #1ArcherLegolas (Jul 24, 2002)

of course he's rude he's Gandalf


----------



## Ariana Undomiel (Jul 28, 2002)

I don't think that Gandalf was rude. He was forceful in his wisdom, but not rude. He was a caretaker of many things and many problems were his business. Nor was he arrogant. He was simply greatness that was for a long time hidden and disguised as an old man who was scorned by some and praised by those who really knew him. 

~Ariana


----------



## pohuist (Jul 31, 2002)

He's definitely neither rude nor arrogant on my scale.


----------



## Theoden (Aug 1, 2002)

Well, it seems that most people would agree that he is rude, but perhaps Ariana is right. Maybe he is just so focused on getting ME out of trouble, that he has little time to think of weather or not to scratch up a cute green door or ask before inviting 13 dwarfs over etc.



-me


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Aug 1, 2002)

> scratch up a cute green door or ask before inviting 13 dwarfs over etc.





Bilbo was so pleased with that too .


----------



## Theoden (Aug 6, 2002)

What do you mean by that, LadyGaladriel?

-me


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Aug 9, 2002)

Gandalf can be rude, remember the time, when Theoden, told him to go and take any horse he wanted. Well what do you know, he had to take Shadowfax. And when he returned Shadowfax, it was all wrestless, and would let no man control it.

Typical lol


----------



## emopansy (Aug 9, 2002)

gandalf the wizard accually Olorin of the maia was the steward of middle earth he was an angelic being th0ough wreathed in flesh he held true to his stewardship. if you call marking doors (so that smuag and suaron would not ally and enslave middle earth)rudeness than i might point to the word nessesary. dont insult gandalf stormcrow.


----------



## BelDain (Aug 9, 2002)

at a glance the title looks like Gandalf...nude?
and that's just not right.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 9, 2002)

no, definetly not good.


----------



## Silnarrin (Aug 30, 2002)

Hello, all.

If memory serves, when Gandalf scratched Bilbo's door the first time, it was to put the "Burgler for Hire" mark on it. When he struck it again, as he arrived to the meeting, it was to knock the mark out. Since it served a purpose, could it really be considered rude?

As far as Shadowfax is concerned; Theoden may have been quite put out that the wizard took that horse, but remember, Gandalf needed speed above all else at that time, and Shadowfax was the fastest horse upon Middle Earth. That could be put down to necessity.

Shadowfax would bear no other rider after Gandalf; but that was the decision of Shadowfax...not something Gandalf did.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 30, 2002)

I think that whether or not someone is rude is up to the person who is on the receiving end.


----------



## elf boy (Aug 30, 2002)

That's just how Gandalf is... it adds to the whole mystery surrounding him, and sets him apart from everyone else. He has to keep that whole, I know more than I'm gonna tell ya thing going. I think that the start of the hobbit sums up Gandalf's personality, which is why I used a Gandalf quote in my signature.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 30, 2002)

Well, I had not noticed your signature until you mentioned it here. I too, love that line. Gandalf's meeting with Bilbo that morning is one of my very favorite parts in all the Tolkien books that I have read. Bilbo's meeting with Gandalf is the place where I knew that I was going to love anything wrote by Tolkien.
I did think he was rude to Bilbo Baggins, but I liked Gandalf all the same. I was so happy to find out that he had a big part in The lord of the Rings wherein he did not seem so rude. I think everything Gandalf does/says in justified, rude or not.


PS: Check this out elf boy 

Just a friendly reminder


----------



## Diamond Took (Aug 30, 2002)

I don't think gandalf was trying to be rude. but then i've never seen him that way, and couldn't imagine him like that.
He was probably just trying to strike up a conversation or something.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 31, 2002)

I don't think that Gandalf was _Trying_ to be rude. I think that Bilbo Baggins felt that he was rude though. It's easy enough to be rude without realising that you are being rude, let alone trying to be.


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 1, 2002)

hehe, i know what THAT is like


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 1, 2002)

yah, me too!!!


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (Sep 2, 2002)

I've come to the conclusion that Gandalf had somehow forced himself to be rude if he were to influence Bilbo into joining him on their adventure. His rudeness, was merely to trigger Bilbo's "Took stubborness". Bilbo, didn't want to be thought ill of, so he decided that to prove himself he must embark on such an adventure.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 2, 2002)

Well I think Bilbo Baggins is a push-over, and if he is, Gandalf would know it. I'm not saying that Bilbo had no principals though; if he thought soemthing morally wrong he would not do it. This adventure thing with the Dwarves was something he did not think wrong, but feared, not only danger but of what he would become. I think that Bilbo wanted adventure but was brought up in a society where such things were looked down upon. The pressure from his people caused him to deeply burry is sense of adventure and wandering. Gandalf beat it out of him with persistance. Both Bilbo's conforming in his society, and his being a push-over probably go hand in hand and are the effects of a single aspect of his personality. Bilbo is strong, but I think sensetive to what others think of him.


----------



## CloakedShadow (Sep 5, 2002)

Gandalf isn't rude _per se_ but he is very matter-of-fact. He accomplished what he needed to do. If he _hadn't_ have been rude to Bilbo, just think...*Gollum* might have had the ring when the dark side sought him.*shudder*

Until then...
*The Cloaked Shadow*


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CloakedShadow _
> *Gandalf isn't rude per se but he is very matter-of-fact. He accomplished what he needed to do. If he hadn't have been rude to Bilbo, just think...Gollum might have had the ring when the dark side sought him.*shudder*
> 
> Until then...
> The Cloaked Shadow *


"Gandalf isn't rude _per se_ but he is very matter-of-fact." 

Okay...

"If he _hadn't_ have been rude to Bilbo, just think..."

Hmmm?


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Baggins _
> *I've come to the conclusion that Gandalf had somehow forced himself to be rude if he were to influence Bilbo into joining him on their adventure. His rudeness, was merely to trigger Bilbo's "Took stubborness". Bilbo, didn't want to be thought ill of, so he decided that to prove himself he must embark on such an adventure. *



I agree!!!!


----------



## CloakedShadow (Sep 10, 2002)

I know...I _have_ thought about what would happen if Bilbo hadn't been pushed out his front door by Gandalf and his 'dwarfish posse' (don't ask, the posse thing is an inside joke...), then Gollum might still have had the ring when Sauron sent his little goonies out to look for it. _I_ didn't think Gandalf was rude...I thought his response was *hilarious*!  I've been saying that myself to other people on Monday mornings especially...

Until next time...
*The Cloaked Shadow*


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 10, 2002)

u've been saying what on monday mornings???


----------



## CloakedShadow (Sep 10, 2002)

When someone says 'Good Morning' to me on Mondays (or other generally horrible mornings...) I say:

*"What do you mean? Do you wish me a good morning, or mean that it is a good morning whether I want it or not; or that you feel good this morning; or that it is a morning to be good on?"

-Gandalf / JRRT, The Hobbit*


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 10, 2002)

oh THAT!! LOL!!! ppl are probably like "what are u smoking?" LOL. i know my friends would be


----------



## falcolite (Sep 12, 2002)

It is Gandalfs nature to be a little pushy and straightforward, though I feel that the movie did not portray this very well. I can't really remember how Bilbo reacted to Gandalf, but I do think that he was slightly annoyed, which could be just a hobbit thing, i am unsure. But that is the way JRRT wanted Gandalf to be portrayed, as a strict, straightforward, but very smart and wise old man.

((yay for first post ))


----------



## Goldberry (Sep 12, 2002)

I always thought of Gandalf as very blunt and sometimes grumpy with a temper. (For example, "Fool of a Took! Next time throw yourself in and spare us your stupidity.") The byproduct of grumpy and temper is rudeness. I agree with the others here who said his responsibilities made him less than polite and sweet. 

On the other hand, he loves the Shire and hobbits, and is especially fond of Bilbo and Frodo, Sam, Merry & Pippin. After the destruction of the ring, when the weight of the world was off his shoulders, the hobbits noticed him laughing a lot. I'm sure his temperament was much changed after that.


----------



## CloakedShadow (Sep 12, 2002)

LL12, my friends are *always* like "What are you smoking."


----------



## Theoden (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldberry _
> *I always thought of Gandalf as very blunt and sometimes grumpy with a temper. (For example, "Fool of a Took! Next time throw yourself in and spare us your stupidity.") The byproduct of grumpy and temper is rudeness. I agree with the others here who said his responsibilities made him less than polite and sweet.
> 
> On the other hand, he loves the Shire and hobbits, and is especially fond of Bilbo and Frodo, Sam, Merry & Pippin. After the destruction of the ring, when the weight of the world was off his shoulders, the hobbits noticed him laughing a lot. I'm sure his temperament was much changed after that. *



right on...

-me


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 20, 2002)

*I think..*

I don't think gandalf was rude...just a little pushy, and frank. He just gave Bilbo the little nudge that he needed all along. But i guess it was gandalf's fault that he got the ring in the first place. And that how you say Stretched him out. "like butter being spread out over too much bread"


----------



## Nahar (Sep 20, 2002)

hmmm....well, he is rude....and arrogant....and big headed........but he still kicks major booty


----------

